# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  JAVA - Perpunimi i imazheve ne JAVA

## programuesi

pershendetje te gjitheve
u be gati nje jave qe po mundohem te gjej tek "dokumentation" ne java ndonje "method" se si te marim vlerat e "pixels" nga nje foto dhe ta kthejme ate po ne foto por nuk po mundem ta gjej. nese ndonjeri eshte ne dijeni eshte i lutur te na ndihmoje.
faleminderit

----------


## balada

une nuk kam kohe te te shkruaj por ato pixlet qe do te gjesh tek ajo fotoja, nuk eshte e lehte , se te jeshe programues duhet te cmendesh nje here , se perndryshe do te ishin bere te gjithe programues.
me nderime 
Balada

----------


## edspace

Mbase të bën punë Java.awt.image. Shiko klasat ColorModel dhe PixelGrabber. 

Shiko edhe këtë faqe që ka disa guida për përpunimin e imazheve duke modifikuar pikselat.

----------


## programuesi

pershendetje edi dhe balada
ceshte e drejta une u lodha shume por pa fajde. keshtu qe mendova meqe njerezit kane nevoje gjithmone per njeri tjetrin ti drejtohem forumit.(per balada)
(per edin)te falenderoj per linket qe me kishe dhene me te vertete ishin shume te vlefshme sidomos ajo qe kishte mesime.
te jam shume mirenjohes
pershendetje te gjitheve.

----------

